# Yarn Crawl free patterns



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

http://yarnalongtherockies.com/?page_id=271

Here are all the free patterns for the yarn crawl that is currently going on in the Rocky Mountain area.
Enjoy !


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Help.I looked at it twice and it has down loaded all these patterns. The Holly Berry fingerless mitts are gorgeous. I am not looking at any more .
Thank you for the link.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool - Thank You :thumbup:


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! But I also don't like the fact that it downloads everything you look at!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I dislike the format also ... but the few I opened are free patterns on Ravelry ---- So I am not going to continue even looking at this site ... would have been nice to see a pic first.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I just missed this, was in Colorado last week. The yarn crawl was advertised in city events


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This sounds like it was a lot of fun, wish I could have been there!!! I got lots of their patterns. I was in Boulder and Denver about 45 years ago. A little early, don't you think?


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

yikes! just what I need is more fun patterns! (but thanks  )


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, thank you for posting.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks! I love being able to save directly to iBooks so this was really convenient. What a fun event this must be....no yarn shops here unless you count Walmart and JoAnns....
Hope you have a great time and have stash space! &#128558;


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

DesertPurl said:


> Thanks! I love being able to save directly to iBooks so this was really convenient. What a fun event this must be....no yarn shops here unless you count Walmart and JoAnns....
> Hope you have a great time and have stash space! 😮


I actually didn't do the crawl. I have so much yarn I refrained but I did work the event at the Wooden Spools. It's so much fun meeting people and seeing how excited they get and share your passion. There was a gal who came in with her 5th grade son who knits ! He was quite the young man with many wonderful interests.
Lots of fun !


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, thank you, I need to come back to this one later! :thumbup:


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

sanchezs said:


> I actually didn't do the crawl. I have so much yarn I refrained but I did work the event at the Wooden Spools. It's so much fun meeting people and seeing how excited they get and share your passion. There was a gal who came in with her 5th grade son who knits ! He was quite the young man with many wonderful interests.
> Lots of fun !


What self control you have!!! 
You're right....it is so much fun to meet with people who share a passion....even if they are 10 year old boys. Lol. Maybe you met a future designer!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Some great patterns! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Those were great! Thanks so much for sharing them!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't have a problem "DL everything I looked at." I was able to take a look at the pattern without a problem. I wonder why some people had this happen to them?


----------



## Krunch (Nov 15, 2014)

Yarn Along the Rockies sounds like a great road trip! Thanks to your link, I am now following them on Instagram and hope to participate next year when I may be retired. (Woo-hoo!)


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the links


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I wish with all my heart that I could have been there. It would have been very dangerous for my wallet.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, thank you, I need to come back to this one later! :thumbup:


You and me both!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, thank you, I need to come back to this one later! :thumbup:


You and me both!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Will have to download some later today. :thumbup:


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

This would be so much fun. Wish I could go.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I opened the link with Firefox, none of the patterns were downloaded automatically. When I clicked on a pattern link, the pdf of that pattern was displayed with the option to save or not. 

Possibly your browser settings need to be adjusted for how it handles links to pdf files. Mine has option to "view in browser."


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you. I downloaded a few and sent the patterns on to some friends.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a great place.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Loads of great free patterns...thank you for sharing!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> Help.I looked at it twice and it has down loaded all these patterns. The Holly Berry fingerless mitts are gorgeous. I am not looking at any more .
> Thank you for the link.


I agree, those fingerless gloves are gorgeous.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

What a treasure trove of patterns!


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks so much. I am so jealous. There is only one yarn shop in Gainesville, FL. I can live vicariously through your posting.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

This is fabulous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

So nice of you to share.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you very much. Great patterns.


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks! What a treasure trove!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you! I fell in love with Taffy's Mitts (Wooden Spools). The directions are very well done and it looks like a great pattern for me to practice knitting with Double Pointed Needles. I've never inserted a thumb before and the picture makes it look less daunting.

If (when) I'm successful I'll make some mittens for the Church Mitten Tree. I've never made any because I didn't know how to do the thumbs, so I made scarves. Wish me luck!

I copied a few of the other patterns, too.

Surprisingly, I just got home today from a trip to Denver. I visited Wooden Spools, bought yarn, and even joined in their Tuesday night Knitting/Crochet/Craft Group. It's a wonderful shop with beautiful yarns, fabric, and a great staff. I loved their K/Cr/C Group. Everyone was so friendly and the age range was marvelous: 12-83. It's so heartwarming to see old hands helping young hands.

Thanks again!



sanchezs said:


> http://yarnalongtherockies.com/?page_id=271
> 
> Here are all the free patterns for the yarn crawl that is currently going on in the Rocky Mountain area.
> Enjoy !


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad to see that there are some crochet patterns too.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Some very nice patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> Thank you! I fell in love with Taffy's Mitts (Wooden Spools). The directions are very well done and it looks like a great pattern for me to practice knitting with Double Pointed Needles. I've never inserted a thumb before and the picture makes it look less daunting.
> 
> If (when) I'm successful I'll make some mittens for the Church Mitten Tree. I've never made any because I didn't know how to do the thumbs, so I made scarves. Wish me luck!
> 
> ...


Nice to hear you visited the shop. It's a great place.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I dislike the format also ... but the few I opened are free patterns on Ravelry ---- So I am not going to continue even looking at this site ... would have been nice to see a pic first.


I don't quite understand where you're coming from. No, it didn't show pictures, but it enabled you to see the picture and the pattern when you clicked on the link. Exactly like our lists do on KP. Naturally, I want to see the pictures, but I also want to see whether or not the pattern is suitable for me to make. Plus, the pattern is a freebie and I don't feel picky when someone offers me something for free. I think we need to keep in mind that Yarn Crawls are fun, but they are like Sales. The point is to advertise their shops and bring in more business. And, as far as I'm concerned that's okay because it creates a Win-Win situation. Also, some may be on Ravelry, but it's a lot easier to go through the list than to go through Ravelry for free patterns.

The link showed the pattern, but it didn't actually download it as I understand the term. I have to save the pattern as a download or as a pdf for it to actually download to my computer. I downloaded or saved nine patterns from the two lists. Some I'll definitely make, some are maybe's, and some are idea inspiring patterns to use as jump offs.

Please explain to me the downloading concept as you both see it so I can understand where you're coming from. Thank you!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Thanks for sharing!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou.


----------

